# Elberton 2011



## Droptine8911 (Aug 9, 2011)

took my 3 yr. old grandson to deer camp for the first time last weekend & on Saturday just before dark we saw 14 deer 4 were bucks 1 really good 8 pointer. Can't wait for opening day of bow season.


----------



## tcward (Sep 29, 2011)

Hunting Elbert Co for the first time this year. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Flatwoods_Hunter (Oct 26, 2011)

Lots of scrapes poping up on our property,  The rut is usually the 2nd week of Nov but im anticipating some early action if the weather gets cold.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 1, 2011)

*Deer chasing in Elbert county this AM*

according to 2 member in my club up there hunting this week.  One killed a nice 8 pointer this AM on full chase.  The other member has had 3 different bucks chase does by him I understand.  We also had a nice 9 pointer taken this weekend cruising mid afternoon.  So, it appears to be on in Elbert right now.  This is about 2.5 weeks ahead of when we generally see this type activity.


----------



## creekbender (Nov 1, 2011)

I watched one out the back door of the house during the ga game acting stupid saturday evening in dewy rose . The doe would come to him and he would run it 50-60yds then go back to what he was doing until she came back and he would do the same again . Alot of sign , so i think it's fixing to happen in elbert also .


----------



## Flatwoods_Hunter (Nov 2, 2011)

Hunted today in Fortsonia and my father in law shot a doe.  She was with fawns, no bucks around.  I saw half a dozen scrapes still being cleaned out.  Im sure we are a good week away from some chasing.  I have been calling some small bucks in though.


----------



## Flatwoods_Hunter (Nov 7, 2011)

Big Buck Down! 9 points, scored 114, weighed 170lbs.  Saturday morning at 8 am I caught him feeding on acorns in a feild edge.  He was by himself but had fresh shavings in his rack and his legs/hocks were soaked with urine.  No does around, its just a matter of time before the chasing begins.


----------



## Booboo (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey Flatwoods, what part elbert co you huntin?


----------



## Flatwoods_Hunter (Nov 8, 2011)

Fortsonia


----------



## Flatwoods_Hunter (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, for anyone thats curious, Ive hunted the last three days and we have seen 3 young bucks crusing.  All the scrapes have gone cold, which leads me to believe that the does are in and all the bucks are busy trying to find them.  Lots of big bucks dropping in elbert county this past week.  Good luck everyone!


----------

